# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  В Mac-утилите Boot Camp появилась поддержка Windows 7

## SDA

Apple обновила утилиту Boot Camp до версии 3.1, добавив в программу поддержку 32- и 64-разрядных вариантов операционной системы Windows 7 в редакциях Home Premium, Professional и Ultimate.
Программное обеспечение Boot Camp позволяет выделить часть дискового пространства компьютеров Apple под Windows и установить программную платформу Microsoft, не уничтожая операционной системы Mac OS Х и накопленной информации. Впоследствии при включении компьютера пользователь может выбирать между Mac OS Х и Windows.

В Boot Camp 3.1 были исправлены некоторые ошибки в работе трекпадов, решена проблема со светящимся светодиодом аудиопорта ноутбуков, а также добавлена поддержка беспроводной Apple-клавиатуры и сенсорной мыши Magic Mouse.

32-разрядная версия Boot Camp занимает чуть более 380 Мб, а 64-разрядная — около 274 Мб. Для установки Windows 7 на компьютер должна быть предварительно инсталлирована ОС Windows XP или Windows Vista SP2. 
http://soft.compulenta.ru/496855/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

> Для установки Windows 7 на компьютер должна быть предварительно инсталлирована ОС Windows XP или Windows Vista SP2.


Хм... что-то я не увидел в описании установки Windows 7 такого требования:
Boot Camp: System requirements for Microsoft Windows
Boot Camp: Windows 7 installation frequently asked questions

PS. Полагаю, что в новости на Компьюленте "ошибочка вышла". Кстати, и на SlashGear, откуда была взята новость Компьюлентой, нет никакого упоминания о таком требовании.

----------


## SDA

> Хм... что-то я не увидел в описании установки Windows 7 такого требования:


Честно говоря, я тоже удивился.

----------


## aintrust

Проверил... Да, действительно, в Компьюленте ошибка: _Windows 7_ совершенно спокойно устанавливается в раздел, созданный утилитой _Boot Camp_. 

Последовательность установки такова:
1) в _Mac OS X Snow Leopard_ создаем раздел для _Windows_;
2) ставим в этот раздел _Windows 7_;
3) после установки _Windows 7_ инсталлируем в нее утилиту _Boot Camp 3.0 for Windows_ с диска _Mac OS X Snow Leopard_;
4) перегружаем компьютер и устанавливаем _Boot Camp Software Update 3.1 for Windows_ (скачиваем его с сайта Apple или посредством утилиты _Apple Software Update_).

----------

